# Coconut Oil



## Lola.b (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been reading a lot about coconut oil benefiting low thyroid function. Has anyone had any success with this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lola.b said:


> I've been reading a lot about coconut oil benefiting low thyroid function. Has anyone had any success with this?


I have never used it but I do know that it is very thermogenic. I am not aware of any direct effect on the thyroid gland, however!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

We have tried to switch over to using coconut oil and olive oil as much as possible. We also use real butter -- none of the fake spreads and margarines. One benefit of coconut oil is that it doesn't burn and smoke as much as say, olive oil, especially if you're trying to stir-fry something. FYI: the coconut oil makes an awesome oil to pan fry white fish. Gets a nice crispy texture.

I also haven't heard about coconut oil working directly on the thyroid. But I know it is good for just about everything else! Heck, you can even put it in your hair. It's supposed to be anti-fungal, too...

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17651080


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

I can vouch for the hair! I use it monthly and it is wonderful


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ariabel said:


> I can vouch for the hair! I use it monthly and it is wonderful


What does it do to your hair and how do you apply it?


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I am a lover of coconut oil! I have heard that it has benefits to the thyroid, but unfortunately I have no specific data  I have been cooking with it for about a year and it just adds a lovely flavor to everything!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/04/18/coconut-oil-improve-hair-health.aspx

I just grabbed a random link off the 'net, but that's a good example of what coconut oil is touted to do. I can't say that I rub it in my hair, though. (For as short as it is anyways...) :tongue0013:


----------

